# Windows Live Essentials 2011



## riplag (Oct 13, 2010)

I get a pop up that says that I have updates to install. One is Windows Live Essentials 2011. When I try to download it, I get a msg that says: " Couldn't install programs. You already have different build flavor of Windows Live." Then under help I get " \If you want to install this version, first uninstall the version on your computer." I checked and Windows Live Essentials 2011 KB2434419 is listed several times as follows: Failed 10/21, successful 10/21, successful 10/27, successful 10/28. The pop up also has Error: 0x80280008.

If Live is already installed, why do I get an update notice? Do I need to uninstall all the other downloads? I have a folder Windows Live but no sub-folder or other folder that shows Live Essentials. Windows Live shows 30 updates over the last month or so. Do I need to uninstall the Windows Live Program. I have an uninstall program, Revo Uninstaller, that shows a Windows Live Essentials Program. Should I uninstall it? Basically, how many of these should I uninstall? Or how can I get the notice to download to stop appearing?

Thanks!


----------



## nitin2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,

would you be able to share the logs for the failure from the following location.
c:\programdata\microsoft\wlsetup\cablogs\

Please mail this file to me at *<removed by moderator for reducing SPAM to email address - use PM the logs can also be loaded as an attachment to the reply>* and i will try to see what is going wrong here.

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have removed your email - as it will generate a lot of SPAM into your account left on a public forum


----------



## riplag (Oct 13, 2010)

I will try - I am not sure I know what I am doing!


----------



## riplag (Oct 13, 2010)

I found the logs but cannot a file path that I can upload. When I use the URL you gave me, it eventually led back to my computer but I could not find a file name <programdata>. Not sure what else to do! Is there a way I can copy the files and imbed them in this or another reply?


----------



## nitin2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

Click on "Go Advanced" option while replying . It has option to attach files.


----------



## riplag (Oct 13, 2010)

OK I will try that!


----------



## riplag (Oct 13, 2010)

There is more more file that should go with the previous msg!


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

Just for added information my wife and I got this on our Updates for our Laptops (we each have Win7), and I choose to Hide this update but that is my personal preferrence since I am not and never was crazy about "Bundle" packaging.
I prefer to download what I want individually. See link below for further information IF you are interested:

http://www.hitsgarden.com/windows-live-essentials-2011/


----------



## nitin2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

Do the following to fix the issue and install the new Windows live Essentials Wave 4 Suite.
1)Goto Control Panel/Add-Remove programs
2)Scroll down the list of installed programs and select "Windows Live Essentials"
3)Select uninstall and select all the programs to remove.
4)Now open Microsoft update and check for updates.
5)Once the check for update is complete you should see the following update in the list of optional updates(make sure you select optional updates)."Windos Live Essentials 2011(KB2434419).
6)Select the update and run.

Hope this helps.

Thanks


----------



## nitin2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

Instead of Step 4 and Step 5 above you can goto http://explore.live.com/windows-live-essentials?os=other to install the Wave 4 Windows live Suite.


----------



## cfourkays (Sep 28, 2003)

Wonder why this shows up as an "Update"?
Are they doing away with Windows Live Mail Version 2009?
I'm using downloaded version as my email client.
No instructions about saving any of your files.


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

cfourkays said:


> Wonder why this shows up as an "Update"?
> Are they doing away with Windows Live Mail Version 2009?
> I'm using downloaded version as my email client.
> No instructions about saving any of your files.


You don't need to save anything. Windows Live Mail is being replaced with Windows Live Mail 2011. You don't have to do the update if you don't want to. If you want it, it will be downloaded and installed without harming your mail settings, accounts, etc.


----------



## cfourkays (Sep 28, 2003)

Thank you, Mel.
Only problem with that is when I do the update ittells me I have another "build/flavor". (Flavor???)

Other posts with that problem tell me to uninstall the other version.


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

I put the new version on three computers that were using Windows Live Mail and didn't have any problems with any of them. You can try the uninstall process if you wish. If you are using Win 7 you go to Programs and Features (not Add & Remove Programs).


----------

